# VIDEO: How to Drive on a Track



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> When we planned to put together a list of track tips, the folks at Nissan said they wanted to be a part of it. We thought perhaps they’d ship us a 370Z and foolishly hoped for a NISMO GT-R, but instead they sent us something unexpected … a Maxima.
> 
> True, it’s a family sedan, but on a racetrack most of today’s cars have more potential than their drivers and this one is no exception. In fact, Nissan’s Maxima first earned the “4 Door Sports Car” nickname back in 1989 and that model made roughly half the horsepower this one does.
> 
> Now for 2016 the 8th generation Maxima is available in a sportier SR trim. It comes with numerous exclusive features including custom suspension tuning, a thicker front say bar, larger 19-inch wheels and you can even opt for grippier high performance rubber. Plus, there’s a new Drive Mode Selector with Normal and Sport modes that controls throttle response, transmission settings, steering feel and even the amount of sound you hear from the engine. SR models even get some custom software including a torque vectoring system to help it carve a corner.







Read all of the tips on How to Drive on a Track at AutoGuide.com


----------

